# Sen. Pam Resor will not seek re-election



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

By Dan McDonald/Daily News staff
GateHouse News Service







Wed Feb 06, 2008, 11:38 AM EST

BOSTON - State Sen. Pamela Resor, D-Acton, announced today that she will not seek re-election this fall.

"I'm not running again, there's lots of little reasons ,'' said Resor in a phone interview with the Daily News. " I'm approaching my 66th birthday; it's time to move on."

A three-term senator, Resor has served as state senator since 1999. She also worked on Beacon Hill as a state representative from 1991 to 1999.

Resor was first motivated to run for public office after 40 percent of Acton's water supply was polluted during the 1980s. She was elected to that town's Board of Selectmen in 1981.

"I got greatly concerned on the local level, the environment has always been my passion," she said.

Currently, she chairs the Environment, Natural Resources, and Agriculture Committee and vice chairs the Labor and Workforce Development Committee. Resor also serves on the Education, Children and Families, Tourism, Arts and Cultural Development committees.

Her district includes Marlborough, Hudson, Southborough, Westborough, Maynard, Acton, Ayer, Boxborough, Shirley, Stow, Harvard, and Littleton and portions of Sudbury and Northborough.

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/homepage/x603856517


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I visited Senator Resor's office in state house and never had a chance to meet her. I hope she could pay attention for the DIA Court mishandled my Workers Compensation case, mental injury against Raytheon. I hope the new Senator would take care my concern.


Discrimination, Illegal Interrogation, and Mental Torture



Yong Li v. Raytheon Company (1st Cir., No. 07-1185)



Yong Li was a senior software engineer in Raytheon's Marlborough facility. As a result of her early year internal discrimination complaint, she was retaliatory harassed by her managers in 2004. The harassment caused her depressive, when she reported to human resource about her personal safety, Raytheon, through EAP counselor John Didio, imposed a mental evaluation without her consent, he did not ask why she felt unsafe, he directly asked “do you want to kill someone” with his finger pointing at her and showing scurrilous staring. Gripped with panic, she was traumatized and became long term disabled.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

see my case livraytheon.blogspot.com


----------

